# Carolina Beach Help!



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,

My family and I are heading down to Carolina Beach for the first time on Friday 5/10. We have fished Wrightsville beach a couple of times and were wondering where to fish off the surf in CB. Are there any inlets around or just anywhere off the beach? I have read about the North end and the South end (fort fisher) but am not sure what the best bet is. We are looking to target Bluefish primarily. Any input would be greatly appreciated and I will post a report as usual when we return.

Thanks!


----------



## ProFishNC (May 4, 2013)

Hey Luv2fish1,

If you have a 4x4, you can buy a Day Pass to Freeman Park and drive on the beach to the North End of Carolina Beach and fish the inlet. Use cutbait, diamond jigs or Berkley Gulp grubs on a 1/2 or 3/4oz jighead and fish the from the point by the ICW down to the shoals at the mouth of the inlet (I prefer the outgoing tide). 
Note: you will not find much live bait to net right now as we are about 3 weeks behind our normal spring patterns (I just observed the Fry yesterday and they are about one inch long...)

I would also check out the Rock Outcropping at Kure Beach (Check out the Google Earth View and you will see what I am talking about (looks like a large dark shadow in the water off of Kure Beach), you can also gauge exactly where to park). Use surf rigs and fish the outsides of the rocks... Bluefish are always feeding here this time of year!

The South End is good as well; however, you are more or less fishing the Cape Fear River down in Fort Fisher. You will find more Flounder, Drum & Trout than Bluefish... Use Berkeley Gulp in a Grey or White with a 3/8 oz Blue Water Candy Jighead (I prefer the Pink jighwads). You may need to use a heavier or lighter jighead depending on the tide and current. Fish the Rock Wall... BUT BE CAREFUL and dont walk out on it! There are safe spots to fish without endangering the family 

Tight Lines,
Capt. Trevor Smith


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed information and taking the time to write it !Since we don't have a 4x4 we are gonna check out the rocks in Kure Beach. Thanks again.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I too will be down Friday thru Sunday to Carolina Beach~Kure Beach to fish as I just can't take the suspense anymore and must get something wet.

I might be stating the obvious but there are two piers that are fun to fish at CB and KB. You might be unaware of them so I would offer that.

Here are three ideas about Beach fishing:
1. Right where Carolina Beach meets Kure Beach there is a public parking area (after the last of the high rises). From there you will see the pipes of the former Bromide Distillation Plant about 100 yards south of the PVA. This area as been productive over the years.
2. To the North about 500 yards up you will see the posts from an old pier that can also produce.
3. Discharge Pipe - It is located south of the Oceaneer Motel Carolina Beach by about 500’. It is between Hanby Avenue and Ocean View Ave., closer to the Ocean View Ave. end.
Others may chime in and I am going off memory on those locations but I really think I am fairly accurate on them.

I might try Snow's Cut as I have wanted to fish it again. The last time was very productive but easy to get tangled.

Another place to try would be the General Beauregard Shipwreck off Carolina Beach. The wreck is located near the end of Spartanburg Ave. It is visible during low tide and reachable by a decent caster as I think it is approximately 100 yards from the shore.

Stop by Island Hardware in Carolina Beach or Fort fisher Trading Post in Kure Beach. Both are nice and helpful as well.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Yerby! I heard of the area called "The pipes" around Carolina beach. I appreciate the places to fish we will definitely check out a few of those spots and report back! Hopefully there is a bait shop around to get some live bait as I dont think I will be cast netting mullet yet.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quick question. I am having trouble finding "The Rocks" in Kure Beach on google Earth. Is it south of Kure Beach pier or North? I can always ask when I get there but I do like to scope out my spots ahead of time.

Thanks,


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I bet he is referring to the pipe I mentioned. It is covered in rocks and halfway between Carolina Beach and Kure Beach.

As for bait....There is a place on the right about a mile or so before Snow's Cut. I think it is a blue building. Check there. Also when you go over the Snow's cut bridge hang a right at the light and there is a little brick joint there....I think it is at Dow Road or right around it that has bait.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

plenty of fresh mullet in the bays behind Fort Fisher, contrary to what some say and believe we have bait year round of all sizes from 4" finger mullet to big jumping mullet and all sizes in between, good luck


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

luv2fish1 said:


> Quick question. I am having trouble finding "The Rocks" in Kure Beach on google Earth. Is it south of Kure Beach pier or North? I can always ask when I get there but I do like to scope out my spots ahead of time.
> 
> Thanks,


South of KB you have the live coquina and sandstone and then farther south is the sea wall manmade at the monument


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok. We will check it out. Hoping to get into some blues!


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

seaview crab co for fresh bait.. on the right side heading south..alabama ave is the street to park at for the pipes.. if your after big blues i would recomend the kure pier .. 5.00$ free parking island bait and tackle live bait mud minnows if your after flounder.. for bait the fresher the better.. my tip is catch some small blues cut into strips ..the rocks are at the end of the condos on the bch heading south the riggings is the last ones ... due to beach sand being put on the beach the ne blow has covered 80% of the rocks..two other spots to try is the state park on dow rd.. fish the mouth of the marinia. and fla ave on the water way off canal rd.. good luck..


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

doubleb said:


> seaview crab co for fresh bait.. on the right side heading south..alabama ave is the street to park at for the pipes.. if your after big blues i would recomend the kure pier .. 5.00$ free parking island bait and tackle live bait mud minnows if your after flounder.. for bait the fresher the better.. my tip is catch some small blues cut into strips ..the rocks are at the end of the condos on the bch heading south the riggings is the last ones ... due to beach sand being put on the beach the ne blow has covered 80% of the rocks..two other spots to try is the state park on dow rd.. fish the mouth of the marinia. and fla ave on the water way off canal rd.. good luck..


Thanks. i appreciate all the help. Now if this weather will cooperate we will be good to go!


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I was down there and Lure pier was closed off halfway out. It may be worth trying if you want to fish the suds. I may go down on Sunday and try the other pier on the island.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Of course the #$%^&* weather for sat and sunday says showers and thunderstorms 50% chance of precipitation up and down the coast of NC and SC. Im ready for the weather to be nice...Ridiculous...


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

i fish only once a year at cb...in october at the surf fishing challenge...love the place. you will have fun rain or shine...just fish...hope the water temp is good and the fish are in there for ya...a friend that lives down there called and said they were starting to "restore" parts of the beach by pumping sand from surf up on the beach. if thats so you will have more loss of fishing from that it seems than rain or water temp. i don't know...maybe a local could help us out with that. friend did say blues were coming and thats good.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

I second the mention on Spartanburg Ave.. Great area to fish there..., I've caught My fair share of Nice mullet/blues etc while there...
You *MAY* want to give the North Pier, (Carolina Beach Pier/Northern ext) a shot... 8.00 + FREE parking, though as I understand dredging is going on so, the water(s) might be "muddy" though I heard a report today, of some real BIG mullet being caught outta there..
BAIT, try the Seaview bait & Tackle OR The Bait Barge, both are on the Right hand side, (both are light blue buildings), on Carolina beach rd, BEFORE, (a few miles), you get to snows cut bridge.. Freshest *LOCAL* bait around, trust Me...
Good Luck..


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

We are gonna try there first (spartanburg ave) rain or shine. If no luck there gonna try wrightsville too. We will post a report when we get back. I hope the beach dredging won't kill our chances of catching fish!


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

HELLO ALL! Just registered after stumbling across this site while looking for places to fish on the NC coast. 

Anyhow, fished the discharge pipe on Alabama Ave yesterday with dead shrimp and dead finger mullet and ended the day with a big ZERO on the scoreboard. Missed a couple of blues... It was a beautiful day though!!! A couple of guys walked out on the pipe and were able to catch a 16" keeper flounder, a smaller flounder and a bluefish in about two hours of fishing. The water was crystal clear for those wondering about the dredging but I also didn't see any barges parked off the coast yesterday. Just wanted to post any update for those headed to CB this weekend.

FISH ON!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I didnt think you could see anymore of what was left of the old bromide intake. The Core of Engineers took the slab away in the late ninties that used to stick up in the sand. The groins or whatever they were called....more like boxes... are still under the water though. Can be one of the best sheepshead places on the oceanside in CB and KB.

Many people dont mention or even know about the old General Buearegard either. Strait across fromt he veggie wagon and then south by about 100 yards.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

so I'm going to give Fort Fisher shot this weekend. Am I better off fishing on the rocks in the surf or or back in the bays? I don't have 4 wheel drive so no beach driving. I had been to Fort Fisher before but not for fishing so any other pointers for that area would be much appreciated.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

You can wade those creeks around fort fisher for drum their thick in there and love finger mullet carolina rigged. In your best interest to carry along a bottle of repellent just in case there's no wind. Let us know!!


----------

